# You know you might need a new video card if...



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

That sucks... how did that happen?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> That sucks... how did that happen?


Dunno. That's an old, unused card. But I clearly needed not waste any time testing or troubleshooting it!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

lol well at least you can easily find a cheap card that will out perform it now


----------

